# Need window covering for shower window



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

I've usually just had a curtain made out of shower curtain liner and materials to match the decor of the bathroom. I use PVC pipe and fitting for the hardware.


----------



## klmeenan (Apr 28, 2011)

*another option*

I used a frosted vinyl on the glass of my window. I previously had a curtain but the bathroom is really small and it made it feel even smaller. You can usually find it where shelf liner is. They make it in frosted and a diamond pattern. I think they also have other options at home depot/lowes like clouds or stained glass.


----------

